# Paranoid, should I run some nolva?



## JCBourne (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm a little over 5 weeks in my test e/deca cycle and my nips have been sore, as they usually are on cycle but I may be being paranoid but it feels like I may have a small lump under my nipple, it feels as if its just on one side.

Would I be dumb to jump on some nolva? Not puffy, no puss, they don't hurt unless I push on them, not itchy (they are now since i've been pushing on my nipple). 

I've been running adex .25 eod, uped to .40 eod about a week ago when they started to hurt a bit, now they'll only hurt as I said when I press on them. Sponsor adex too.

Never had any signs/problems before. I have had my nips hurt a little on cycle, but that goes away.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been in that situation before and Nolva didn't do squat.  I bought some Letro from a sponsor (Extreme Peptide) and 90% of my problem went away overnight.  The rest went away shortly thereafter.


----------



## vannesb (Mar 30, 2011)

I run nova during my cycle just because I don't want to take chance


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL stop pushing on them and they will stop hurting.  I think you will be fine.  I would run the adex at .5 eod and if you want to, just run nolva for a week.  Only thing is running nolva with adex will cause the adex to not work as well.  This is why I recommend aromasin.  This will not happen with aromasin.  SO you could run both or you could up the adex maybe even up to 1mg eod.  It doesn't sound to serious and I think you are paranoid to begin with so you probably check them all the time.  This means you would catch it in the earlier stages which is what I think is going on here.  Just up the adex IMO.  My nipples never get sore on cycle so you should be taking  more adew eod once you get this under control maybe use .5 eod.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Mar 30, 2011)

like tgb1987 said run push adex up to .5, but if that don't work than start running letrozole,( femara ) 2.5mg , that will knock out your gyno in no time, beware it will also knock out your sex life too.


----------



## strategos14 (Mar 30, 2011)

if your running adex then it prolly aint the test giving you problems it the deca which is prolactin gyno which you need bromo for that. no nolva


----------



## G3 (Mar 30, 2011)

strategos14 said:


> if your running adex then it prolly aint the test giving you problems it the deca which is prolactin gyno which you need bromo for that. no nolva


 

......or Caber or Prami


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 30, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I've been in that situation before and Nolva didn't do squat.  I bought some Letro from a sponsor (Extreme Peptide) and 90% of my problem went away overnight.  The rest went away shortly thereafter.


what was your dosing protocol? did you stop the cycle? if not did you run letro for remainder of cycle?


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 30, 2011)

Which route would be the safest, yet not hinder my gains? Some say nolva, some not.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 30, 2011)

Increase Adex.  Are you taking prami or caber?  This may be the problem.  You should always use these anytime you use a 19-Nor compound.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm not using either. I was never recommended nor read about it with deca. You don't think I should just on something stronger?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pick up some Cabaser. Until then I would use nolva with adex.  If you have aromasin switch out the adex for the asin and use nolva with it.  You probably need the caber though asap.  Prolactin build up can cause gyno too.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 30, 2011)

Going to run prami, which is the correct dosage and do I stop when I stop the deca?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 31, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Going to run prami, which is the correct dosage and do I stop when I stop the deca?


 

A couple of things.

First, don't you EVER run nolva while running a 19nor unless you want the problem to become worse, Next, get yourself some pramipexole yesterday and start it at .10mg ED every 3-4 days increase it by .5mg until you're at .25-.30mg ED.  DOSE IT ED, this is important.  Last, I have posted about pramipexole and caber for almost a year now there is no excuse for your fu^k up.  That last part is a joke.

I'm 99.9% sure your issue is related to progestin.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks CT did not think about the nolva making this worse.  Listen to his dosing Gymrat.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Mar 31, 2011)

I been having the same issue with my nips soar and puffy, it's real fucking annoying. I was just going to take Comid for a week or so since my cycle is over anyhow.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 31, 2011)

CT said:


> A couple of things.
> 
> First, don't you EVER run nolva while running a 19nor unless you want the problem to become worse, Next, get yourself some pramipexole yesterday and start it at .10mg ED every 3-4 days increase it by .5mg until you're at .25-.30mg ED.  DOSE IT ED, this is important.  Last, I have posted about pramipexole and caber for almost a year now there is no excuse for your fu^k up.  That last part is a joke.
> 
> I'm 99.9% sure your issue is related to progestin.



Wow, I had a HUGE brain fart. I knew not to run nolva with 19-nor, hence I'm not doing it PCT, thanks for reminding me. How long should I run it, until im off deca + what amount of time?

I'd rep you, but I have to spread before giving it again.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 1, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Wow, I had a HUGE brain fart. I knew not to run nolva with 19-nor, hence I'm not doing it PCT, thanks for reminding me. How long should I run it, until im off deca + what amount of time?
> 
> I'd rep you, but I have to spread before giving it again.


 

Run what the pramipexole?  3-4 weeks after stopping the deca to be on the safe side.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 2, 2011)

CT, would you recommend I take some letro? Or wait if it gets "worse"? It actually doesn't feel as bad as it was.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 18, 2011)

I've ran adex at .5ml ed for awhile, as well as prami @ .25 ed. Lump still there, I want to use letro. What should I dose at, and how long? (Been reading 1ml to 1.25ml) It's not a big bump, but I hope that shit goes away. Can I continue the adex? I have a feeling this adex was garbage, and it came from a sponsor.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 18, 2011)

Bump, started at 1mg.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 18, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> I've ran adex at .5ml ed for awhile, as well as prami @ .25 ed. Lump still there, I want to use letro. What should I dose at, and how long? (Been reading 1ml to 1.25ml) It's not a big bump, but I hope that shit goes away. Can I continue the adex? I have a feeling this adex was garbage, and it came from a sponsor.


 

Increase the Pramipexole .10-.20mg ED and stick with the letro.  1.25mg  ED to start.  Give the letro some time to build up.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 18, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> like tgb1987 said run push adex up to .5, but if that don't work than start running letrozole,( femara ) 2.5mg , that will knock out your gyno in no time, beware it will also knock out your sex life too.



even on test?


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 18, 2011)

Prami has been at .25 ED, so go to .35 ED? How long should I stay on the letro? I'm assuming stop the adex?


----------



## Dolfan84 (Apr 18, 2011)

Are you having leakage from the nip? Has the lump continued to grow? Are you sure it wasn't already there from puberty?


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 18, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> Are you having leakage from the nip? Has the lump continued to grow? Are you sure it wasn't already there from puberty?



No leakage, no more soreness, and it has not grown. It was not there before.

Still curious about my above Q's.


----------



## Hench (Apr 19, 2011)

If you're running letro I see no reason to continue with the adex. 

Start at 1.25mg as CT stated, most end up at around 2.5mg per day, but you just have to see how you respond, google logs to see typical side effects. Once again, as CT said, it will take a while to build up and it may be up to a few weeks before you see results.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 19, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Prami has been at .25 ED, so go to .35 ED? How long should I stay on the letro? I'm assuming stop the adex?


 
Yes on the prami up it to .35-.40mg ED.  If the sides are too much split the dose 1/2 am 1/2 pm.  Stay on the letro until you feel as if the lump is gone.  Be careful, letro is VERY powerful and will kill your joints and libido if over used BUT if you have to be that way for a little while instead of having surgery it's pretty easy to make a decision.  Good luck.

If the letro doesn't knock it out soon then we'll KNOW it's a progestin problem and you'll be able to drop the letro completely and just adjust the prami dose.  Prami is VERY powerful also so one way or another....the problem will be solved.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 19, 2011)

I stop deca in 2 weeks as well. Thankfully the lump hasn't gotten much bigger if at all it may be 1/4" length but it is hard but my nipple doesn't hurt.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 19, 2011)

Well if it IS progestin related you'll have to run the prami at least 3 weeks after you stop the deca.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 19, 2011)

But do you think my chances of this going away are good since I caught it early?


----------



## XYZ (Apr 20, 2011)

That is impossible to answer, only time will tell.

You have the right tools to defend and eliminate the problem.  Let them do their thing and see what happens.  It's going to take a little time.


----------



## DirtbagInc (Apr 20, 2011)

Hopefully you did catch it early, good luck and let us know brother.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm hoping it goes away! I'm getting my next tattoo here in a few weeks and its on the side of my chest where the lump is! 

If it doesn't go away, and doesn't get any bigger i'll just leave it. You can't really tell but I hope it goes away. Is this something that can just leave alone, and next cycle really make sure I'm ontop of the AI?


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 25, 2011)

UPDATE: 

Literally overnight the bump has gotten smaller, I'm going to continue to run letro until it is completely gone and then not sure what I could do.

CT, I have to give you full credit for saving my ass, even after all the research I did I never saw about prami UNTIL I googled it after you said it with Deca, Thank you for saving me possibly from surgery.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 25, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Literally overnight the bump has gotten smaller, I'm going to continue to run letro until it is completely gone and then not sure what I could do.
> 
> CT, I have to give you full credit for saving my ass, even after all the research I did I never saw about prami UNTIL I googled it after you said it with Deca, Thank you for saving me possibly from surgery.


 

Glad to hear it went well.  I'm glad I could help.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 26, 2011)

CT,

How long do you recommend I stay on letro, should I then switch back to adex?

How about the prami, stay at .35mg? When should I lower the dose, and then stop prami?


----------



## paolo584 (Apr 26, 2011)

If you have leakage from the nipple what does that mean?


----------



## XYZ (Apr 26, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> CT,
> 
> How long do you recommend I stay on letro, should I then switch back to adex?
> 
> How about the prami, stay at .35mg? When should I lower the dose, and then stop prami?


 

I would run the letro at least a couple of weeks after the lump is totally gone, at a lower dose.  Same with the prami but don't drop the dose down in fact every 3-5 days increase it by .10mg until you get to .5 total, then run an additional 2 weeks at .5mg just to be sure.

If it's not gone by then you're going to have to keep on the prami at an increased dose.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 26, 2011)

What dose would you drop letro to after the lump is gone? How about prami, 2 weeks after last shot of deca?


----------



## XYZ (Apr 26, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> What dose would you drop letro to after the lump is gone? How about prami, 2 weeks after last shot of deca?


 

What dose and frequency are you dosing the letro?

Yes, run the prami 3 weeks after the last deca shot, better to be safe.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 26, 2011)

Right now I'm running letro at 1.25mg


----------



## XYZ (Apr 26, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Right now I'm running letro at 1.25mg


 

Cut that dose in half.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 26, 2011)

CT said:


> Cut that dose in half.



When do you recommend this?


----------



## XYZ (Apr 27, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> When do you recommend this?


 
When you take down that BS avatar of yours.  LOL.

Do it now.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 27, 2011)

Wings fan?


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 27, 2011)

I noticed the OP was dated 3/30. Today is 4/27. Shouldnt he have already seen some improvement? A month of worrying this much would have me freaking out.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 27, 2011)

If you read through you would have seen the lump is basically gone. I'm just wondering about when to lower the doses and for how long until I get back on adex.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 27, 2011)

ah, yes. I see now. mybad. you must be really glad to have seen that when you woke up!


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 27, 2011)

I was. Now i'm just trying to figure out how long I should continue letro (and lower the dose) and go back to adex.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 28, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Wings fan?


 

Of course.

Best franchise in all of sports for the past 20 years period.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 28, 2011)

CT said:


> Of course.
> 
> Best franchise in all of sports for the past 20 years period.



I'll agree, I'm a wings fan too. Although when wings play sharks, all bets off. 

Still wondering about those doses!


----------



## XYZ (Apr 28, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> I'll agree, I'm a wings fan too. Although when wings play sharks, all bets off.
> 
> Still wondering about those doses!


 

I already gave them to you.  Go back and read the thread.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 28, 2011)

I do understand that, sorry. I mean should I cut letro in half now and run till I'm off the deca then return to adex?


----------



## XYZ (Apr 28, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> I do understand that, sorry. I mean should I cut letro in half now and run till I'm off the deca then return to adex?


 

Let's start over.

When was the last day you injected deca?  When was the last day you injected test?


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

If you are planning on concluding your cycle after CT's plan gets rid of your gyno I would switch to aromasin instead of Adex.  Aromasin is a Type II steroidal AI that will inhibit Estrogen rebound.  Adex can cause estro rebound after PCT concludes.  Not sure if this is what you are trying to do but I figured I would throw that out there in case it was.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 28, 2011)

CT said:


> Let's start over.
> 
> When was the last day you injected deca?  When was the last day you injected test?



Last day I inject deca will be Monday, Test is another 5 weeks after Monday.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 28, 2011)

TGB, I plan to run aromasin in PCT. After I get rid of my other bottle of adex I'll stick to just aromasin. Thanks for the input man. Do you run 12.5mg EOD while in PCT?


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 29, 2011)

OK that is fine.  I use aromasin at 12.5mgs eod when on cycle but at 25mgs ed for a week or two then drop to 12.5mgs ed for PCT.  The reason the dose seems higher when you are off cycle is because your estrogen is going to high and  your test is going to be low.  The idea behind this protocol has a lot to do with the Negative Feedback loop. The way the Negative Feedback loop works is like this Aromasin will lower estro quickly this will make your body think that your test must be low since your estrogen is low.  This is what makes your body start producting Test again more quickly along with Clomid.  Your body reacts when estrogen is high by shutting down Test production to prevent conversion to estrogen and produces more test when your estro is low.  That is the most basic way I can explain the negative feedback loop and why Aromasin at this dose is so important.  Good Luck


----------



## XYZ (Apr 29, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Last day I inject deca will be Monday, Test is another 5 weeks after Monday.


 

AFTER the last injection of DECA run the pramipexole for an additional 3 weeks at .5mg ED.  After that you're done.

I would switch out the letro NOW for aromasin @12.5mg ED.  Aromasin is powerful stuff, it just isn't as powerful as letro in dissolving lumps.  Seeing that yours is gone there is no need to keep on exposing your body to it.

If you only have letro, run it at 1.25mg EOD.  If your joints start to hurt or you lose your libido you're going to have to back off of it a little.  Letro is powerful stuff and will kill your E2 quick.  It takes a little while to build up in your system so pay attention.

We good?


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, theres still a SMALL bump, but not on the other side. I think i'll run the letro a little longer and switch over. I have had zero sex drive drop, or achy joints however I have felt a little more tired and less motivated (May just be a little sick)

T and CT, thank you for your help. Good krama will come your way.


----------



## JCBourne (May 1, 2011)

I'm going to assume the letro is what has made me so tired, and lack of motivation to get into the gym. I'm switching over to adex (since I still have some left) unless I should just save for next cycle, I only have 1 bottle of aromasin.


----------

